# Anybody else work in there yard today



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i worked in my yard of and on today cleaning up all the dead stuff and even got some seat time on my little Cub. Its about 69 degs and sunny:crazysun: outside used my Lt to cut up what leaves and gum ball that was left and cut down some weeds that was growing. Man i enjoy today it is beautiful out side i may even fire up the old BBQ pit this evening. Hope yall's day was a nice.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Messed around the yard a little bit. Ground is pretty soggy. It was 46 and sunny. We get aclimated (don't know if that is really a word or not) to the season, so when we come out of a cold spell, 46 degrees feels like 66 degrees as long as there is no wind.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

We made it up into the 50's in Washington today. Yea, that's nice. It's still a little too soggy to do much in the yard though. 
But I can almost taste spring 
69 degrees is awesome.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pretty muddy here also. Went to get a new belt for mackissic shredder and was going to remove the snowplow on my bolens and mount the shredder and "play" a little, but decided not to drive around in the mud making deep ruts, although that would just give me something else to do, maybe not such a bad idea after all! Was kinda warm here in the mid 40's, but don't be fooled, it will we back. The only good part about any snow now is that you have the fun of clearing it but it doesn't stay around too long. Could do without the mud though.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

we had rain and wet snow


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I skidded some logs and cut firewood for about 3 1/2 hours. I'm beat! :dazed:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Rain & snow mix here, 35F with 20 mph winds. Had to go to work anyway, thankfully inside most of the day.

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well i worked in my yard of and on today cleaning up all the dead stuff and even got some seat time on my little Cub.
> 
> Jody *


 lucky you

If you consider shovelling 5 inches of frozen snow off my deck & balconey or tromping through the sleat/freezing rain to go to the shed doing work in the yard... then Yes i did some yard work today..

I miss florida.....



:globesnow


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Anybody else work in there yard today*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *lucky you
> 
> If you consider shovelling 5 inches of frozen snow off my deck & balconey or tromping through the sleat/freezing rain to go to the shed doing work in the yard... then Yes i did some yard work today..
> ...


Yes i do beleave that was workkkoutta here 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'm with Johnray with the temps in the 50's in Western Washington and a wide open yard that is still soggy in spots and 7 inches of grass I finally got the first cut on the yard today plus got to use my Stilh 250C, a awesome chainsaw in comparsion to the 20 year old Craftsman that crapped out on me. So 2 and a half acres mowed and 3 alder trees cut down to clear them from the road so I do not scratch my 5th wheel travel trailer when I drive up to my place. I also got all the trees cut up and put on the wood pile for next winter. Got about a 1/2 cord from the tree cutting.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, the cypress, oaks, and iris plants are starting to show signs of spring life. The first buds of the season are here ---- my garden seeds are germinating still ---- but it is all coming around. Another few weeks and we will have some real activity going on!  You got to love this time of the year. The dormancy departs and leaves nothing but a calm awakening for the new year. Everything in its own season and a time for new growth --- both in garden and personally. 

I wish everyone the best year ever! The very first Tractorforum.com spring season is underway! I cannot imagine the activity, adventures and fun that will await us all here in 04!

:captain:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OWWWWWWWWWW you guys are KILLINGGGGGGGGGGGG me. Buds on the trees???? Spring?????????? I REALY got to move down south.



Got a little done today. They said we were to get a big storm this weekend, but just got a little slish, and freezing rain sat early am. then it cleared up. Got up to almost 40. Thretend to rain all day, but mostly held off. Moved my old convertible out of the drive, to behind my shed to make the town happy, and cut/split all the fire wood that was not stil frozen to the ground. Buzed around a bit on the N doing some "work" then spent some time building my work bench in the garage. Gave that up, becouse I could just not get my self to weld a good bead, so figured it was not my day for welding. Played with my little girl out in the snow, and made her first snowman. Not my best day, but had some good parts.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*before work*

I had to work a double shift, From 2PM til 6AM. In the morning before I left I cleaned horse stalls and picked up dog droppings. Really kind of a crappy morning.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today is as nice as it was yesterday i think I'm going to put down some weed and feed and do some edging. So i hope all ya ll have a good day.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well today is as nice as it was yesterday i think I'm going to put down some weed and feed and do so edging. So i hope all ya ll have a good day.
> Jody *


l would do the same but it is to muddy got my gt stuck in my backyard


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well the last couple of days this week has been n the high 60's and low 70's bright sunny and beautiful clear blue skies. I gave the garden its final till and maybe next weekend I will plant it. All my trees are budding, and the cooler season grass that usually starts growing this time of year here is starting to poke its new shoots out of the dirt. Another couple of weeks and it will be just right for most anyting that needs to be done outside.

So its been short sleeves all week and weekend and the weather forcecast shows rain tomorrow and then sunny warm and clear for the next 5 days..................


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well today is as nice as it was yesterday i think I'm going to put down some weed and feed and do some edging. So i hope all ya ll have a good day.
> Jody *


If I could find my yard under the three feet of snow that sits on it I'd be doing that too. I think I remember where the barbeque was left last fall, may try to dig that out and make burgers:lmao:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If I could find my yard under the three feet of snow that sits on it I'd be doing that too. I think I remember where the barbeque was left last fall, may try to dig that out and make burgers:lmao: *


hey argee what part (city) of Michigan do you live in


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey argee what part (city) of Michigan do you live in *


I live in Northern Michigan outside a little town called Wolverine. I'm about 40 miles south of the Mackinac Bridge.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I live in Northern Michigan outside a little town called Wolverine. I'm about 40 miles south of the Mackinac Bridge. *



have you been to port huron in not a bad place l live a cross the river from it


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *If I could find my yard under the three feet of snow that sits on it I'd be doing that too. I think I remember where the barbeque was left last fall, may try to dig that out and make burgers:lmao: *


Well thankfully I am not as bad as you.  I got about 6" left, a few bare spots, and a few drifts in the back a foot, or two. Started setting up "the grow" in the back bedroom. Getting set up for seed starting time.  This will be my first FULL summer here, and REALY looking foward to a nice spring, of lawn work, and gardening.  For now, I work in side.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *have you been to port huron in not a bad place l live a cross the river from it *


Been to Port Huron many times...Been to Sarnia many times also.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Been to Port Huron many times...Been to Sarnia many times also. *


so what do you think of sarnia to me it's not a bad place but would like to move to a smaller town turtle


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

were supposed to be in for a warm spell.. they said it may hit 50 sunday... that should melt the snow we have on the ground (5-10") 
hopefully... 
Its a good sign that spring is on the way..


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Work in the yard.??? Isn't that the thing that I used to ride my lawnmower over about 4 months ago?

Haven't seen the grass since December. Snow is melting slowly. I have a lot of yard repair to do this spring.

Can't wait to get at it though.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey leo, this is the hardest time.. i was in mass yesterday its about 5-10 degrees warmer than maine.. it was like spring.. just enough of a tease where you expect to see flowers coming... but winters always cruel.. it'll dump a few more inches on us before its over...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was in Maine on Thursday. I was in Portland, Yarmouth, Biddeford and Saco. I stayed out of the real rural parts. 

I had a great lunch at Anjon's in Scarbourough. I remember that place from when my sister was at UNE in Biddeford. Great little restaurant.

Was nice on thurday up there.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Leo,
How much time do you have at home between trips?
That traveling road show is a tough one, I've done it a little bit and am glad I don' travel much anymore. Is there a chance you can get a promotion that you don't travel as much?
Enjoy Florida and the warmer temps while you can!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I was in Maine on Thursday. I was in Portland, Yarmouth, Biddeford and Saco. I stayed out of the real rural parts.
> 
> I had a great lunch at Anjon's in Scarbourough. I remember that place from when my sister was at UNE in Biddeford. Great little restaurant.
> ...


hey Leo, im pissed off at you.... you were lless than 10 minutes from me.. you should have let me know.. i'd have bought you a beer... :cheers:

you are correct anjons is a pretty good place.. great italian food. 

:homereat:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

He did the same to me sj last year when he was in Baton Rouge.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks jody.. at least i know it was a community shunning and not just me....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

ya that Leolav. He's like the wind.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've been traveling now at least part of every week since the beginning of the new year. In January, I was in the office for around 3 days total and February, I have been in the office 3 days. After tomorrow, I am in Florida til March 6th (part of this one is vacation although I am staying with my inlaws--some vacation) I am home saturday, sunday and monday and then it is off to Chicago.

I then get home for 5 days and then it is off to lovely southern California and San Francisco. I have to interview a few sales reps in that locale. I then get a whole week (that may fill up with OCC visits) in the office. After that, it is two solid weeks of trade shows.

I really do travel alot, but I don't mind too much. It is tougher now that I have kids, but at the same time, my dad did it too and I turned out OK. Only thing I miss is when the kids do something amazing while I'm away. Little Leo said Dada when I was in Orlando for a show. Kinda tough to take, but it still makes you smile.

The other thing is that unless the owner retires, I am at the end of my corporate "ladder" . If I do take on more responsibilities, it means more travel. I know handle three business units. I do Industrial and welding supply, automotive aftermarket (body shops) and OE accounts (converters who make belts and discs, etc).

Automotive is really a handful as it is new and just on the ground floor. Once up and running, it will be a nice source of income (for the company and ME!!!)

Should be interesting.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just to give you an idea of my typical day. 

The day I was in Maine, I got up at 4:30am, drove to Peabody, MA to meet our sales rep. Drove to Portland, ME. Picked up our customer and drove back down to Arundel, ME. We then worked our way back to Portland calling on most of the body shops on Rt. 1.

After lunch, we drove our customer back to his store and drove back to Peabody and then back home to CT. 

Needless to say, I sat on my butt for a large majority of that day. 

Day before that was similar too, except I only drove to Braintree, MA from home making stops in Cranston, RI and Providence. RI.

Always moving fast!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like an interesting job Leolav. And all for sandpaper huh   

I can see how it would be tough to be away. I work late one night a week, and don't get to see my little girl, and it's tough. Pluss she is a REAL handfull, so my wife likes me around also.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *
> The day I was in Maine, I got up at 4:30am, drove to Peabody, MA to meet our sales rep. Drove to Portland, ME. Picked up our customer and drove back down to Arundel, ME. We then worked our way back to Portland calling on most of the body shops on Rt. 1.
> 
> ...


so leo, in between arundel, peabody and portsmouth.. you should have stopped by for a beer... :dazed: :dazed: 

Man it does sound like you trave l a lot.. good for you.. i hate to travel personally.. do you do the web cam thing with the wireless so you can say hi to the kids? maybe in a few years...theyre still young...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as you and the family are happy, if remember correctly you aren't even as old as me!!! Just don't forget to smell the roses along the way with the family! Maybe we will se you around here sometime!


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

putted around on the 56 cub after I changed the oil. Too wet still to mow, temps in the mid 50's.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Haven't tried the web cam thing yet. The boys are still a little young and the technology isn't there yet. I have been messing with my new Ipaq PDA with wireless and that is even cooler than I anticipated. Probably why my posting here isn't as frequent as it used to be.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

*YES!!!*

Who would have though I'd be basking in near 60 degree temps in Ohio while the Carolinas and Georgia have been recently pounded.

I just couldn't resist mentioning the fact that finally today, I was able to wear a short sleeve shirt outside. I got to scrub the entire outside of the house with a deck brush, cleared out a rather large flower bed, then raked leaves in the front yard. 

I enjoyed the weather, and found a little time to relax with a cold one and a couple RC cars both in the street, and jumping a drywall ramp in the front yard. What a day!  

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg i glad you had a good day it was nice here to temps were about 69 deg and Sunny.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Isn't it great Greg. I reached 60F here today and tomorrow is supposed to be even better. We have to enjoy these days while they last. :thumbsup: 

Mark

Fairfield County Weather


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Ahhh man, it was awesome. We arent out of the cold stuff just yet- I'm not the slightest bit fooled. I was half tempted to go get some gas in the gas cans, but I'd just be left with old gas and cold temps. 

It won't be long though! 

Greg


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It was nice here also.I got my 2166 ready to go.Changed the oil and trans filter.Then installed the new gator blades.I know it will be awhile before mowing season but I figured it was a good time to start getting things ready to roll.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nice here in NY. Mid 40's, mostly suny. Had soem work to do on my sisters car, so that touk up a lot of the day. Tryed to cut some of my wood, but the logs are STILL frozen in the ground. Hoping to day it better like they say. I did start cleaning out my shed. Got my other motorcycle moved i nto the garage. And moved some of the car parts to the celer. More work on that today. Would be nice to fit a mower in there one day.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well we're starting to see the edges of the drive for the first time this year. The January thaw is 1 1/2 months late...I hope that isn't a sign of a longer winter....I was looking at the Farmers Almanac and so far it has hit right on about the weather...If that's the case, spring isn't too far away.....I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

47 here yesterday today is to be warmer.. starting to see signs of grass or at least the driveway.. grass to come soon


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today we have partly clouded Sky's and 70 degs going to my first crawfish boil this year. Man i cant wait been a long time since last year.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well today we have partly clouded Sky's and 70 degs going to my first crawfish boil this year. Man i cant wait been a long time since last year.
> Jody *


I take it the crawfish are just coming into season?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes they started about the first of February still very costly prices come down after Easter. They are going live for $1.79 lb and after Easter they will go from anywhere $.79 to $.90 a lb but I'm not buying them now its our Company crawfish boil ill wait till after Easter.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i cut my grass again today and my little Cub preform flawlessly. The wife and neighbors asked how come my grass was so much greener. I laugh and say fertilizer they all said it looks good. That put a smile on my face.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

2 or 3 more weeks and I will have enough grass to cut. I sprayed the bumper crop of chickweed that is coming up with some weedbegone. I have something for the hardcore weeds if they want to play rough!   Cross Bow. I finally got my pto spreader all hooked up, adjusted, lubricated, and test run. Will be spreading more fertilizer this week only doing it the easy way. :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

After 69F yesterday it stayed in the 30's today with wind and a dusting of snow. I have a bag of lawn fertilizer and a bag of lime for the garden. Problem is my days off seem to fall on the cold days.:crazysun: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not a good outside weekend here. Cold, damp, windy, off and on snow showers. Got a little fire wood cut, and cleaned some stuff up, but thats about it. Few coats of paint on my other shed door, and dragged my 444's mower deck, and a parts deck I have into the garage for rebuilding. Thats about it realy. Mostly tending the fire in the fire place, and watched the tube.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

put my gator blades of course there is still snow on the ground.. .. and we went for a nice walk through the back woods.. now is nice no brush so its easy walking and getting around.. except for the few inches of snow..


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

It's almost summer here. The mowers are mowing, and the white perch(crappie) are biting like crazy. And, the contractor, typically, can't get off dead center. Situation normal, for San Antonio.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't wait til spring gets here. My yard looks like crap and it is full of standing water. I have to drop about 10 trees this spring to get sunlight and air to the grass level. 

Alot of work will do me some good anyway.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Got the garden planted yesterday, Tomatoes, Cucumbers, 2 kinds of Peppers, Eggplant, Squash, three kinds of Watermelons, and Cantaloupe. I have had the 1015 super sweet onions in the ground a month now. I may do a late planting of some Okra again this year like last. I fired up the tractor and put in another row for the melons.

It was a beautiful day yesterday Sunday the 21st, a bit windy but sunny and warm; today is warm but a bit overcast. Going to knock the weeds back down in the yard for the second time this season.

We are off and running in North Texas.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, Finally.. I got to work out in the yard a little 


A month after this thread started.. but finally i can say, YES.. I got to work out in the yard a little yesterday.. it felt great to be outside.. it was 55 degrees here yesterday.. it turned cold at night (25) but it was a great day.. got the thrower off, and plan to sweep the dog crap and junk off the lawn and spread some corn meal for fertilizer some time in the next week or so... 

Actually, i ordered rims to go with my AG tires and need a little warranty work done on my tractor, so i may bring it to the shop 1st to beat the crowds.. If not ill be sweeping soon.. 
Its good to see the spring here... FINALLY...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I am back now ---- so Jody how about a little Crawfish boil sometime soon?  

Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mowed the back yard yesterday with the 170. Man..than little tractor is a real kick in the butt to drive!

Lots of trimming to do. Fertilizer and seed to spread, plants to put in the garden...Gonna be a busy but fun Spring.

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Yes, Finally.. I got to work out in the yard a little
> 
> 
> ...


It may be spring on the calendar but I,m just finding my yard finally. Most of the snow is gone, the last of it melted off the shop roof yesterday. They're calling for more heavy snow in in mid April, so I'm not ready to take off the blower yet.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i had to make a rose garden and cut the grass yesterday. Had to keep the little lady happy 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Got lots done. Warm enough to paint, so did some stuff to the shed. yard clean up also


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today i worked in the wifes flower beds and cut the grass also cut down a dead tree and a bush. Got alot done yard is looking great.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We just got in from downstate...It was snowing when we got within 50 miles from home. we're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Several of my neighbors mowed their lawns today. We had over 2" of rain this last week. I looked the lawn over and it was just too soggy with standing water in places. The Deere would have left muddy tracks. Since I had to work today I didn't feel like walking behind the lawnmower for two hours. Calling for snow showers tomorrow. I need to get after the chickweed with some spray when it warms up again. I think that is what it is, little vine that gets a thick as a mat. It is our biggest problem for the past several years. Never had problems with it before that in this area.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Did a little bit of everything yesterday. Started a brush pile for burning, cut up some more fire wood. Dug one of the old Gravely's out to try to get it started. [couldn't ] Primed up some boards that will be trim on the shed. Hoping to get more done today, but not looking good. The rain's here, and say we may get some flurys.  

Oh well, maybe a nap day.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

this week and weekend have been a washout.. we've gotten tons of rain.. not much that i could do... 
i did get to clean out the trailer of all the residual salt/sand
and im gonna get the deck back on my ride.. getting my AG tires put on this week...


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been able to get some stuff done whenever the weather permits. I have scrubbed the entire outside of the house, cleared out a couple mulch beds, and raked alot of leaves.

Recently, I have cleaned out and turned over an area of dirt about 10' x 30' to ready for grass seed, burned off a bunch of old limbs and scrap wood, scraped off a bunch of curled up paint off the south side of my shed, and got one coat of paint on it before it got cold out again. I've also moved alot of branches and bricks with the tractor. 

Mark, glad to see someone in Ohio cutting their grass. If they're doing it over there, it wont be long til it's needed here. LOL 

Greg


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

2 hours on the 130 and almost 4 hours on the new Stilhl KM-85. man my arms are sore!!! I was cutting quite a bit of brush and pasture grass that has never been cut. Even with .095 line and two strings that pasture grass is still tough!!:worthy: Nice weather, almost no wind and 70 degrees. :cheers:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy talk about a busy weekend, Got the yard mowed and about half way thru and I missed seeing the dirt clod the dogs dug up and hit it with the L-120, I broke a mower drive belt, oh well I knew the belt was worn when I did the preseason service but thought I could get a couple months out of it. Went to my JD dealer and after making my wallet lighter $29.00 I was back in business and finished the mowing on Saturday. Sunday I finished tearing up the quarter acre of the roughest part of the yard and was working to smooth out the old pasture with the Kubota L185. The Kubota is amazing in how easy it is on diesel. About 6 hours of running and only about 2 gal. of fuel used. The tractor was being run with the tiller going for almost the entire time. Sometime this week I will get out with the box blade and level it all out.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well got my garden till up yesterday ready to plant my tomato's and cucumber's.
Jody


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

*First mow in Central Indiana*

I got out and mowed today and boy did it feel good! It's been a perfect spring so far for lawns here. The grass is taking off, and the weeds haven't woken up yet, so my lawn looks like I really take better care of it than I really do. I can only hope that I can keep my lawn looking this good through the season.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

We cleaned up yard. Pulled up all the plastic edging we had around our trees and the fabric. Cleaned garage too.
Ryan


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

One busy Good Friday...moved 40 yards or top soil, aerated, seeded, fertilized, Lime and raked all within one day by myself...Didn't stop until 9:00 pm (headlights helps big time)

Still got more to do but I'm on schedule now...I couldn't do it with the help of my machines...


Duc

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=12ba218b-27cf-4e6f-7ce1-57a53cfe6a89&size=lg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hard to tell from the picture, but what is that on the front of that Cub?



No work for me yesterday. I was one of those people stuck working. Hope to get some stuff done today though. All day to work, and wether should be good. Guess that means my daughter will act up, and I will have to help watch her all day


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i pressure wash my house yesterday that was fun. Guess i was one of the lucky one who had the day off 
Jody


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hard to tell from the picture, but what is that on the front of that Cub?
> *



Thats the Hydro hitch lift for the front blower or blade for the 3000 series...just havent gotten around to removing it and I still have to move the blower around. Its much easier moving the blower around with it hooked up, I can just latch it on and move it....the blower is heavy

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice outside today.. in the 50's.. I cut down and chopped up 3 trees down around the pond.. then knocked or cut down about 30 little pine trees and pine tree stumps.. im making a path from the shed to the pond the back way..

definetly good to be outside...


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Rained most of the day. I was going to move my tractor up to my new pole barn today. Was planning on mowing and some FEL work on my pond dam.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Lots today. 

Cut a tank full of gas worth of fire wood, and split it.

Installed some trim on my shed

Planted two apple trees, a peach tree, and a grape vine. 


REAL tired, going to sleep well tonight


:zzzs:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Worked all day...didn't get out of there until 6:30PM...had a late supper...not much of a day left now.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

The last couple of days were spent digging out and straightening crooked pavers, pulling up a massive gaggle of vines from around a tree that had started growing out into the yard (10' circle of them), planting and watering grass seed, picking up bucketfulls of pine cones, "tilling" a 3' x 9' area with a shovel for an herb garden, and picking up alot of branches. 

Might be a few days before I make it back outside to work- I have gout in my right foot, and can now hardly walk. In fact, it hurts to have a sock on. I guess I get to sit awhile now and enjoy what Ive got accomplished so far. 

Anyway, glad the season is officially here!
Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Finally got the garden tilled. Took me 3 hours with the Land Pride RTR1584 but it looks real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Greg,
Sorry to hear about your foot. Hope it heals up quick for you. Bad to be laid up this time of year. 

I mowed yesterday for the second time this year. Today I tilled up the garden for the first time and mixed in some lime and fertilize to boot. It really broke up nice, not as wet as I thought it might be.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Mark. Hopefully it will be better soon, as Im not one to sit around much. Before I do much more in the yard, I have a bunch of plants to transplant. I really should be doing it now. Oh well, they're not going anywhere I guess.

Greg


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Cleaned furness on friday night.

Saturday, I rented a Vermeer chipper and chipped up a bunch or bushes and sapplings that had taken over the yard. That thing was a monster and made short work of the huge pile of stuff I had. Finished up by mowing and trimming the yard.

After that followed up on a couple of leads on 4X4 F150's that I am looking to buy.

Sunday morning cleaning out garage before going to mother-in-laws for dinner.... busy, busy, busy.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i cut my yard this morning and clean my shed out and got everything back in just in time. The bottom just fell out lord knows we need the rain its too dry here.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Cut the grass this afternoon. It was tall and wet from the past week's 1+" rain. I let it dry some after cutting then went back over some areas to mulch up the clippings further. I made use of all 15 horses this time. Rain again and possible severe storms tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ahhhhh the mowing starts.*

Well I have a depression at the front om my land, that is a tad damp, and being a little low, and soranded buy trees, but be a touch warmer. Grass grows like crazy. Mowed it on monday, and was already 5 or so inches long yesterday, so had to cut it agean. Guess it's mowing season.  

The back part of the yard is getting a bit bushy, and a little long in places so I am hooking up the deck to the 224 and am going to get that mowed after I am done with the log splitter today.


As for log splitting.....
Had a busy day yesterday. Have a big pile of logs sitting on my garden that need to be cut up. Spent most of the day cutting, splitting, and stacking. My wife got to help for a bit, when her Mom showed up to watch the baby for a bit. Made a HUGE dent in the pile. Got some of the reclamed garden tilled up, and did a bit of cleanup. Worked hard, and am realy feeling it today. These first few hord work spring weekends are KILLERS!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no lawn cutting for me yet.. got 400 lbs of lime and need more cgm plan to sweep the lawn (more) then spread the lime & cgm..
then planting some rose bushes...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Finally got some much needed rain... Hopefully it will help my grass fill in a little better in some of patch spots that are having a slight problem this year. I put down some Scotts fertilizer for patch spots and for St Aug. Plus the gardens ALWAYS respond SO MUCH better to the rain than the hose.... mabye it is just me


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well started raining here about 4 yesterday afternoon. Been POURING eversence. The yard is just standing water.[remember no grass, just dirt  ] 

Did get a TON done this weekend though. Got all the wood cut that I needed to.[Always more, but the rest can wait] Got a ton of it split, and stacked. Got the garder all tilled up, and spreading of fert also on it. And started to get the mower deck set up for the 224. Was hoping to get the deck on,and start some mowing of the back yard, but getting the wood off the garden was the most important thing this weekend. Hope to get it all set up this week, so that I will be ready to mow next weekend.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well we have had a beautiful day today. I got out and cut my yard not so much cause the grass is growing because it not. But the weeds and the rest of the leaves needed to be cleaned up. It looks alot better now. If it don't rain next Saturday i think I'm going to put my weed and feed down. I'm just so happy to see the sun and the temps in the high 60's and i just wanted to ride my Cub so i went and did the yard.:winky:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I spent the day in the basement pouring through the last 21 years of my life's reminants to haul to the dump.  Man, its tough to sort through all of the stuff I had left over from my Army days. I got about 200 pounds of paperwork and files to haul to the dump. Good riddance!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mowed the back yard, sorted a bit in the barn and started planning the garden. Should start my seeds in containers pretty soon. This has been a very mild Winter, if you can call it that. The garden should be so cold it's hard, but I may till once more tomorrow.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

It got to about 60 here today , and better the next couple days . But maybe rain.
I didn`t get to play in the yard today , maybe tomorrow. Betweem tow`s I did get 4 wreckers washed and the drive way hosed off. I enjoyed that.
My yard is pretty soft so I`ll get in someN time and roller after the moles.


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah, but with the warm winter comes the terrible conclusion, that work is going to start back up, an quality time spent on the tractor sites will be depleted.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I had to work the mid shift today, so I could glance at the doors every once in a while and see that the sun was out...got up in the mid 40's...soupposed to snow Monday, Tuesday and Wedsnesday..so it looks like intermission is over.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *If it don't rain next Saturday i think I'm going to put my weed and feed down.*


Jody,
Is it time for that yet? What brand do you use? We've got some sort of low-growing "creeper" grass for a lawn & I don't really know the best stuff to use. I definitely need to kill off weeds & encourage the grass to fill in some of the less attractive patches. 
I have to try to 'pretty' up the grass over the next 2 seasons so it'll look nice when we sell the house.

Thx!
Angel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I use the Scott's weed and feed. And yes its about time might be a few weeks early.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Just one application or multiple doses? Also, do you do the whole yard or just the spots that need it?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Weed and feed? I've still got 6" of week old unmelted snow on my yard. It was above freezing for the first time in around 10 days, yesterday.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Joe, 
In 4-6 more weeks it'll be summer here.:quiet:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Just one application or multiple doses? Also, do you do the whole yard or just the spots that need it? *


I do the whole yard except under the trees because the trees don't like the weed part of it. (Now all the others i put down under the trees also just not the weed and feed.) I use Scott's bonus S weed and feed right before spring before the grass starts to grow.Then i use Scott's southern turf builder at the end of spring early summer. Then in the fall i use Scott's winterizer fall lawn fertilizer just to give it one last feeding before it goes dormant.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info!

Now I can have prettier grass to mow.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no lawn cutting for me yet.. got 400 lbs of lime and need more cgm plan to sweep the lawn (more) then spread the lime & cgm..
> then planting some rose bushes... *


SJ,
FYI if you don't know, (and excuse the reminder if you do) Roses love a negative PH (acid) so please keep the lime away!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It's still gonna be awhile before my grass starts growing, but I have alot to do. Still have to cut up a bunch of tree limbs and branches from the December ice storm. Once the weather breaks a bit, I can then work the soil in my herb box. Also planned for this year is a small veggie garden- maybe 12' x 8' or so. I am currently trying to decide what to plant. I also have to plant some grass seed in a couple areas, and some maintenance outside such as painting, sealing the driveway, etc.

All I need is some warm weather and some seat time on my LT!

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Was eave nice up here in NY. I did not check, but felt like the 40's. Still lots of snow, but did get out later in the day, and did some work on my truck. I have SOOOO much to do, that I have to enjoy all these nice days. 



Is it spring yet????????????


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

It was 62 yesterday here. I worked some more on the are in the front we clearing out. Need to get some updated pictures, things have chenged. Maybe I'll do that today.

I too am looking towards spring. It has been a mild winter so far hope it stays that way.


----------



## Corkster52 (Jan 30, 2005)

*50 is nice....*

Was able to prune the rosebushes here in northwest Ohio. Still lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Raining here , but I did get the front yard raked and tree limbs hauled off , was gonna roll the yard , the Batt. on the N was real low. its chargeing now.
Thanks to all , I`ve picked up on some lawn care tips here.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Busy day yesterday. i was going do some stuff in the garage, but it was WAY to nice out. Still lots of snow, but 40's is nice to me. Working on clearing some of my land. I have a TON of small wispy, 10-15 year old trees everywere. To big to brushhob, but to small, and to many to be any use. So after cutting two trailer fulls of trees, I got a big aera cleared, and looks a lot better. Hoping next week to get in there, and cut all the stumps to the ground, and make a quick pass through with the brushcutter, to clear all the brushy stuff. Felt good to spend a few hours out side, and doing some work.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Was in the low to mid 50s here yesterday.
Spend 2.3 hours of seat time clearing about 6 2'' to 5" trees and pushing brush.
Would be on it again to day but it's rained all day.
Still warm though.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - can't believe it! Sunday it was 70* here with no wind, and yesterday it was 40* and flurries and wind chill about 20*! Today it's in the 40's, sunshine and light winds. SUPPOSED to be highs right at 30* this time of year!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost 2 inches of rain so far today and still raining. :clap: We still need at least another 12 to 14 inches of rain to catch up to normal. Bring it on!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I HATE YOU, HATE YOU, HATE YOU!! 

MUST BE NICE! We haven't seen rain since September and the only moisture we have had since Halloween is 8" total of snow! REALLY dry here, but not as bad as TX and OK, but getting there!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

From my neck of the woods! Today
Drought-stricken Oklahoma thirsts for relief


By ASSOCIATED PRESS


CANADIAN, Okla. - Bill Lawson's thirsty pastures crunch underfoot, just like the dried mud in the dead and dying farm ponds that stopped sustaining his cattle weeks ago. His herd follows his pickup truck, lowing for feed because the wheat they usually graze on failed to come up. Fields that should be 6-inch-high seas of shamrock green sit yellowed and dusty, feeding only the black crows that swoop down to steal the unsprouted seed. 

The Oklahoma rancher moves his herd from shrinking puddle to shrinking pond, fearing grass fires, hoping for rain and knowing that 50 years of farming will end if it doesn't come in significant amounts. 

"Weeks go by and you get nothing. And then months go by, and you get nothing," the 72-year-old said. "And then you get to wondering if it's ever going to rain." 

The drought that has gripped parts of Oklahoma, Texas, Arkansas, Louisiana and Missouri since last summer has left some areas more than 20 inches behind in annual rainfall. 2005 was the ninth-driest year on record in Oklahoma. Some parts of Texas are going through their worst drought in 50 years. 

No other region in the country has seen a greater drop-off in rainfall than southeastern Oklahoma, which received nearly 23 inches less than usual last year, the Oklahoma Climatological Survey reports. The entire state ended the year with nearly a 10-inch shortfall. 

The state's largest lake, Lake Eufaula, has dropped 6 feet below normal, receding so far from its banks that a boat ramp ends in cracked earth, the water still a football field-length away. Nearby, Lake Tenkiller is 12 feet below normal. 

Even urban Oklahomans hear drought rattling in the dry grass, smell it in the smoke drifting from wildfires that have claimed more than 400,000 acres and two lives, and feel it in the bone-dry winds that fan the flames. Some see it in their homes, where cracks in the ceilings and walls may testify to shrinking in the moisture-sapped soil. 

Drought's bitter taste may linger for years for those who count on the land for their livelihoods. 

Oklahoma's wheat crop -- which was valued at $543 million in 2004 -- could largely be lost if spring rains do not help make up for a dry fall and winter, state Agriculture Secretary Terry Peach said. 

Southeastern Oklahoma's commercial timber, which drives a $1 billion industry, is showing signs of stress, he said. And ranchers who contribute to the nearly $2 billion cattle industry are selling off herds they cannot afford to water and feed. 

"Usually cow operators will select about 10 percent of their animals (to sell) each year," Peach said. "But this year, we're seeing people having to sell their entire herds." 

The cattle are fetching good prices, but he said selling can come at a high cost: A rancher can lose in a single sell-off a decade of careful breeding to build desirable weights and other traits. 

Oklahoma tends to have a couple of bad droughts every decade. But this time, eastern parts of the state that are usually spared the worst have suffered the most. 

Long-term forecasts call for below-normal rainfall through March. And even if precipitation were to return to normal, dry conditions that took a long time to develop "take a long time to go away," said Ed O'Lenic, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service's Climate Prediction Center. 

Lawson's 86-year-old neighbor, Warren Salmans, lived through a decade of Dust Bowl drought in the 1930s and remembers a farm-saving rain that fell in September of 1936. This time, the rain didn't come. 

Like his neighbors, Salmans has already sold off part of his herd to get by. "I think I can survive this year," he said, "but I can't survive another year." 

Lawson, a retired railroad worker, is thinning his herd, using his retirement savings to feed those that remain and counting on a neighbor's offer of water if the last half of his 15 ponds go dry. 

His hopes were buoyed recently when the state's first storm system in weeks offered a chance of snow and rain. "That old thunder sounded good, I tell you what," the farmer said. "It's been a long time since we heard thunder." 

The next morning, though, his rain gauge held little more than dew drops. 

On the Net: 

National Weather Service Climate Prediction Center: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov

Oklahoma Climatological Survey: http://www.ocs.ou.edu

U.S. Drought Monitor: http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html


----------

